# Mcdonald's Halloween Cassettes



## pookiemonster

Anyone else remember these?
I did a search for it online but came up empty-handed?
Sure would love to hear em after all these years


----------



## colmmoo

eBay has them - http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=Mc...n+music&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## pookiemonster

*yikes!*

Never thought they'd be that pricey! lol
If i could afford it I'd cough up the dough for em but alas


----------



## Eyegore

I have/had one of those cassettes! Ronald Mcdonald would tell ghost stories and asks children what they want to be for Halloween. 
One one side of the cassette would be a song. Called, strangely enough; "What are you going to be for Halloween?"

The song goes a little something like this...

_What are you going to be for Halloween? I'm Gonna dress up be gee I can't decide! Should I be something frightful 
or something more delightful, to make'em laugh or make them run and hide. x2_ 

...a few of the lyrics I remember.
Wish I had kept it!


----------



## pookiemonster

Wish you still had it would love for my nephew to be able to hear it


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Not a McDonalds cassette,  but here's a link to a Winchell's Donut Halloween record that I always thought was pretty cool. 

http://thirteenforhalloween.com/index.php/music/2008/08/13/winchell-s-donut-halloween-record-from-t


----------



## pookiemonster

*Thanx *

Been looking for another halloween music blog site


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's a little bit cheaper auction for just the tapes and toys - no display:

*McDonald's Halloween Tapes & Toys*


----------



## pookiemonster

*Kinda found it myself lol*

Did a youtube search today and this popped up


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Nice find!

Now I just gotta dig out my Halloween McNugget Buddies!


----------



## Halloweiner

I bought the cheaper of the 2 Halloween Display sets. So I'll have those to share soon.


----------



## pookiemonster

*Awesome!*

Can't wait til u upload it Halloweiner


----------



## pookiemonster

*Any luck?*

Anyone found any more of these?


----------



## Halloweiner

I got the 4 tapes with display in the mail today. I'll get them shared here by the end of the week sometime.


----------



## pookiemonster

*Awesome!*

Thanx I've only heard the one that was put up on youtube it'll be cool to hear the others ")


----------



## Eyegore

Halloweiner said:


> I got the 4 tapes with display in the mail today. I'll get them shared here by the end of the week sometime.


Great! I look forward to listing to the nostalgia of my childhood.


----------



## Halloweiner

Not really much on these tapes. There's one song on each side of each tape. They're all songs taken from previous ronadl mcDonald recrodings such as "Ronald McDonald Presents: Ronald Makes It Magic", "Ronald McDonald Presents: Silly Sing-Along", "Ronald McDonald Presents: Travel Tunes And Play Pack" and "Scary Sound Effects" from the Rhino Records CD of the same name.

I'll have them ripped and shared by end of this weekend.


----------



## Bloodyteeth

OMG I do remember these! I remember the Grimace song...I think it was called "I Like to Scare Myself," but I'm not sure lol. McDonalds toys have gone down hill in general since the glory days of the 90's, especially Halloween stuff. I don't think they have Halloween things anymore.


----------



## Bloodyteeth

So true...

http://gadgets.gunaxin.com/remembering-mcdonalds-happy-meal-toys/64173


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's the first of the tapes that I ripped into wav form so anyone wanting can edit them for themselves:

*McDonald's Tape #2 "Travel Tunes"*

I'll have the other 3 ripped soon.


----------



## amandaggogo

Hey all, probably bumping up this old thread, but this is driving me crazy. I swear I had an old Mcdonalds cassette that had ronald giving a tour of a haunted house. And Mainly, I remember the hob goblin song. Please tell me I am not crazy and came up with all that in my head. Some of the lyrics to the song were.

"We'll be there when you drop your toast, Butter side down and on the most, Dirty part of the floor, Hob Goblins!" Or something.

I had almost all of the old Cassettes, I think I was missing one of them? Anywho, this song has been in my head all day ever since my little sister came up from the basement with one of my Halloween McNugget guys I got in a happy meal years ago.


----------



## Halloweiner

This Halloween Free tape was made of excerpts from a couple of full length records called ""Ronald Makes It Magic", and "Scary Sound Effects: Nightmarish Noise For Halloween". Maybe it was on one of those.


----------



## amandaggogo

Halloweiner said:


> This Halloween Free tape was made of excerpts from a couple of full length records called ""Ronald Makes It Magic", and "Scary Sound Effects: Nightmarish Noise For Halloween". Maybe it was on one of those.


Thanks so much, any suggestions helps me further in my search. 
If only I could find my old cassettes in the basement. Then MY problem would probably be solved.


----------



## georgekillian

I think the Hobgoblin song might be found here:

http://www.neilinnes.org/H.htm


Here's info on Ronald Makes it Magic: 

Title: Ronald makes it magic
Publication:	Los Angeles, CA : Kid Rhino,
Year:	1994
Description:	1 sound disc : digital ; 4 3/4 in.
Language:	English
Music Type:	Songs
Accession No:	OCLC: 32664439
Standard No:	Publisher: R2 71765; Kid Rhino; R2 71765; Kid Rhino; ISBN: 1568264631; 9781568264639 Other: 8122717652; 081227176525; LCCN: 2003-603709
Contents:	Do you believe in magic -- Look what's on the radio -- Magical journey -- Fun, fun, fun -- Mixed-up magic words -- Forgetful day -- In McDonaldland (in the summertime) -- Ronald makes it magic -- Do the hop (at the hop) -- Big red shoes (Blue suede shoes) -- I like to scare myself -- Make your own kind of magic (Make your own kind of music) -- See you later, alligator -- Do you believe in magic (reprise).

And a couple of other McDonald-related items:


Title:	Scary sound effects
Corp Author(s):	McDonald's Corporation. 
Publication:	[United States?] : McDonald's Kid Rhino,
Year:	1995
Description:	1 sound cassette : analog.
Language:	English
Accession No:	OCLC: 44846780
Standard No:	Publisher: R4 7116; McDonald's Corp.
Contents:	I like to scare myself -- Sound effects for you to use.

Title:	Ronald McDonald presents silly sing-along
Publication:	Los Angeles, CA : Kid Rhino,
Year:	1995
Description:	1 sound disc : digital ; 4 3/4 in.
Language:	English
Accession No:	OCLC: 34278161
Standard No:	Publisher: R2 72164; Kid Rhino
Contents:	Wake up, it's silly day -- Oh dear! What can the password be? (Oh dear! What can the matter be?) -- Do wah diddy diddy -- My tuba has the hiccups (Turkey in the straw) -- Catch us if you can -- Ronald McDonald had a farm (Old McDonald had a farm) -- Aba daba honeymoon -- Dizzy -- Doin' silly dancin' (Big rock candy mountain) -- Where did you get that hat? -- What am I gonna be for Halloween? -- Babies! babies! (Where did our love go) -- Baby scat (Vive la compagnie) -- Sing a silly song -- That's it for silly day.


----------



## Halloweiner

I tried searching for Hobgoblins, and only came up with this Niel Innes Page

*Hobgoblins (Scroll Halfway Down The Page)*

I guess Innes wrote the song. There's a couple of Audio samples of the song, and a YouTube Video.

The only thing I found referring to Ronald McDonald is that in 1995 they had a Hobgoblin Landglider Vehicle.


----------



## quinn550

I had the same cassette tape as a kid. Similar to you I could only remember parts of the tape and not title or artist. But after a lot of searching online I found out the cassette tapes origins. It came out in 1996 as a children's book of the month, author was Neil Innes (from England which makes it hard to locate copies of the tape in America). But it wasn't truly a book, it was an audio only story of a tour of a haunted house. In the tour of the haunted house there were three songs which I was able to find. The entire tour I have not found, if anyone does find it I would love a digital copy of it  . So if you want to hear the songs I have put the links bellow. Also if you want to see a library that has the tape the link is below as well. (I emailed them for it, they are ignoring me)

Haunted House Song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7s8o7hIcw4
Hobgoblin Song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpj2LUd0nEQ
Monster Holiday Song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtr3D80Uk3A
Library with Cassette Tape: http://www.worldcat.org/title/haunted-halloween/oclc/37014093


----------



## pookiemonster

Awesome finds!!


----------



## Ceridwyn82

Eyegore said:


> I have/had one of those cassettes! Ronald Mcdonald would tell ghost stories and asks children what they want to be for Halloween.
> One one side of the cassette would be a song. Called, strangely enough; "What are you going to be for Halloween?"
> 
> The song goes a little something like this...
> 
> _What are you going to be for Halloween? I'm Gonna dress up be gee I can't decide! Should I be something frightful
> or something more delightful, to make'em laugh or make them run and hide. x2_
> 
> ...a few of the lyrics I remember.
> Wish I had kept it!


.. I can be scary, or pretty, or the silliest thing they’ve ever seen, oh what am I going to be for Halloween!
I could be a washer-dryer doing laundry, or an over decorated giant Christmas
Should I be red riding hood with a basket full of treats, or the silliest red headed penguin that you’ve ever seen, oh what am I going to be for Halloween


----------



## quinn550

Everyone! I found it! It took 5 years, but thanks to newly-found reddit friend we have a digital copy of the entire tape. Check it out:

@pookiemonster
@kmeyer1313
@amandaggogo


----------



## KNO2Skull

"I Like to Scare Myself" is on this McDonald's cassette transfer posted to YouTube:


----------

